# Commercial Woodenware Assembly?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I am


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm glueing and screwing now, as I'm not in a rush. But I could see stapling the next time around. It's a lot faster, and may last just as well.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We pre-drill our holes and use Maze double dipped galvanized 7 penny nails. The deep supers seem to hold up well. We still have many in service that my father made after WWII.

Crazy Roland


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i just glue the long sides finger put together and air staple takes me 2 min 45sec per box just finished 100 deeps


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

Being a contractor I have a 1/2" crown stapler use 2" staples, aim well no problems. 40 staples in deeps and no glue. 
gun is set so staple no quite flush finish with hammer, joints are very tight.


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

Stainless steel staples 10 K are around $250.00. Galv. 10K are $70.00


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

2 inch staples ,titebond glue, a Senco gun and this little gem
http://hivebodies.com/bee-box-jig/


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been using a coil framing nailer and 2" ardox nails and glue. Depending on the box design I'll sometimes hand nail the the box joint closest to the rabbet.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

2" deck screws and no glue. Good and fast.


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

Roland,
Are those nail ring shanked?
Mike



Adam Foster Collins said:


> I'm glueing and screwing now, as I'm not in a rush. But I could see stapling the next time around. It's a lot faster, and may last just as well.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Most are regular box nails, although we did pick up a few boxes of ring shanked. We believe the ring shank is not necessary.

The Maze number is S206-A, which I believe is now discontinued.

Crazy Roland


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Ring shank help hold after a few years in the hot sun. I use them, and also 15.5 and 16 ga staples. were making 1000 supers right now and another 1000 right behind these. ( the box beast is back up and running)


----------

